# Rihanna: “Ich lasse mir gerne den Popo versohlen!”



## Mandalorianer (1 Apr. 2011)

*Rihanna: “Ich lasse mir gerne den Popo versohlen!”​*

Was ihre Fans und Kritiker aufgrund diverser Shootings bereits ahnten, gibt Rihanna erst jetzt offenherzig zu. Die 23-Jährige steht auf schmutzigen Sex und fühle sich zu Sadomaso-Spielchen hingezogen. Das erklärte sie in einem Interview für den US-Rolling Stone. 

Der Pop-Star nehme den Part der Untergebenen ein: „Ich möchte das Mädchen von jemandem sein. Ich liebe es, gefesselt und versohlt zu werden.“ Doch auf bestimmte Accessoires verzichtet sie lieber: „Peitschen sind für mich zu gestellt, weil man dann das Ganze unterbrechen muss, um die Peitsche zu suchen. Ich mag es, wenn der andere seine Hände benutzt.“

Rihanna weiter: “Im Leben habe ich die Zügel in der Hand, aber im Bett bin ich lieber unterwürfig. Ich mag es, wenn der Mann die Kontrolle beim Sex übernimmt.”

Eine Erklärung für ihre Vorliebe lieferte Rihanna gleich mit. Misshandlungen in ihrer Kindheit seien ausschlaggebend für ihr Verhalten. Das Verhältnis zu ihrem Vater beschrieb sie stets als schwierig: „Ich habe freitags immer Angst gehabt, weil er dann betrunken nach Hause kam. Da bekam er sein Geld und die Hälfte davon gab er für Alkohol aus.“ Vor diesem Hintergrund eher traurig als provozierend.

*
:WOW::WOW::WOW:
Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## AMUN (1 Apr. 2011)

> Rihanna weiter: “Im Leben habe ich die Zügel in der Hand, aber im Bett bin ich lieber unterwürfig. Ich mag es, wenn der Mann die Kontrolle beim Sex übernimmt.”


----------



## Nessuno (1 Apr. 2011)

> “Im Leben habe ich die Zügel in der Hand, aber im Bett bin ich lieber unterwürfig. Ich mag es, wenn der Mann die Kontrolle beim Sex übernimmt.”



*Ich mag sie zwar nicht sonderlich, aber die Einstellung gefällt mir.* :thumbup:


----------



## FaNoFaUsTrIa (1 Apr. 2011)

Wie gerne ich ihr einfach mal hemmungslos den Hintern versohlen würde!


----------



## xBERIALx (1 Apr. 2011)

dass sie dann aber auch rumheult wenn chris brown sie verprügelt


----------



## Franky70 (2 Apr. 2011)

xBERIALx schrieb:


> dass sie dann aber auch rumheult wenn chris brown sie verprügelt


Genau!
Das lässte die ganze Sache ja in einem anderen Licht erscheinen.


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2011)

Rihanna ist ein geiles Stück


----------



## hans139 (25 Apr. 2011)

keks


----------



## Franky70 (28 Apr. 2011)

hans139 schrieb:


> keks


Was zur Hölle....?!


----------



## Hauptschule88 (31 Aug. 2013)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Skype (31 Aug. 2013)

Soll Sie doch mal vorbei kommen


----------

